# Canada Coast-to-Coast



## PaulDobbs

I’ve been to most of the places that Amtrak can take me, so I’ve decided to go north this summer: I’m planning to cross Canada by rail. (I was going to travel Vancouver to Toronto last year, but wouldn’t you know, I was ticketed on one of the trains Via Rail cancelled to solve their problem with the lateness of the Canadian.)

I’m going Fort Worth - Chicago - New York - Montreal - Halifax - Toronto - Vancouver - Seattle - Chicago - Fort Worth. Except for Vancouver and Chicago on the return, I’m staying at the nearest hotel to the stations. In Vancouver, I’m staying at a Holiday Inn and Suites downtown. In Chicago, I’m staying at the Palmer House. I’ve planned free days in Montreal, Halifax and Vancouver, and two free days in Toronto. I’ve got cabins for two on the Ocean and the Canadian.

There are several things that I’d like to know about before I go. Are there any things that Via Rail does differently from Amtrak that I need to know about? On Amtrak, I usually charge up my phone, iPad and watch at night. Will there be power in my rooms to do this on Via? Is there power at the seats in the dome cars? (I like to track my progress using a map application on my iPad, and that eats up the battery.) Finally, I’m open to suggestions about what to do on my free days in the four Canadian cities.


----------



## cpotisch

What class will you be traveling?


----------



## PaulDobbs

I’ve got bedrooms on Amtrak. As I said, I have a cabin for two on the Ocean and on the Canadian. That’s a room with a small bathroom. On the eastbound Ocean, my cabin for two has a shower. On the westbound Ocean and the Canadian, it does not. I’m traveling in business class on the Corridor train from Montreal to Toronto.


----------



## Seaboard92

There are no outlets in the dome I am afraid. However a cabin for two will have one. I would bring a surge bar so you can charge multiple items at one time. 

VIA Rail is night and day different than Amtrak I promise you will like it more. Be sure to write a trip report. 

Why not take a NER to Boston change to the Downeaster and take a ferry to Nova Scotia? 

And here are a few recommendations as well. In Halifax the Triangle Pub is fantastic and depending on the night has live music. I went there on my two night stay in Halifax both nights. They have reasonable prices, and great food. 

My second recommendation in Vancouver is the Water Street Cafe. It's right next to the Steam Clock. It's in the heart of steam town. Great food, great location, good prices. 

In Seattle I recommend going to Smith Tower Seattle's first skyscraper. There is a restaurant in the observatory with a fantastic view. It's a short walk to King Street Station. 

Lastly in Chicago I recommend the White Palace Diner. It's over by the Amtrak yard and it's frequented by Private car owners, staff, Amtrak staff, and tons of locals. Down the block is a great view of downtown Chicago as well. 

Have a good trip.


----------



## PaulDobbs

Thanks for the info. I always carry an extension cord and a small surge suppressor with three AC outlets and two USB sockets. I’ll be sure to add a battery for recharging the iPad. 

You said that Smith Tower was “a short walk” from King Street Station. Can you quantify that a bit more? I’ll be 75 this summer and I have arthritis and COPD, so your definition of a short walk is probably different from mine. I have a few hours between the Amtrak Cascades and the Empire Builder, and I’m going to want lunch.


----------



## cpotisch

Seaboard92 said:


> T﻿here are no outlets in the dome I am afraid﻿﻿.﻿


I thought the Park Cars have outlets...?


----------



## PaulDobbs

To add some more information: I will have a lot of time between the Eagle and the Lakeshore on the trip out, and I've gotten tired of most of the eating places in Chicago Union Station, so I will probably try the White Palace. Thanks again, Seaboard92.

I already have some ideas about things to do in Halifax and Toronto. In Halifax, there is the Marine Museum of the Atlantic that I want to visit. In Toronto, there is CN Tower and there is a railway museum nearby. My daughter, who is married to a Canadian, has recommended the Royal Ontario Museum. I'm also considering bookending the cross-Canada part of the trip with dinner cruises in Halifax and Vancouver. Of course, the free day in Vancouver is dependent on the Canadian getting there less than a day late. (My Amtrak record for being late is 23 hours, can Via Rail beat it?)


----------



## Dakota 400

PaulDobbs said:


> In Halifax, there is the Marine Museum of the Atlantic that I want to visit


You might also be interested in visiting the HMCS Sackville, the last of the Canadian corvettes used to escort convoys across the Atlantic during WW II.  The ship is Canada's oldest warships.  The vessel is docked along the waterfront and is not too far from the Marine Museum of the Atlantic.  

To assist you as to whether it is walkable or not, I was able to walk from/to the piers where the cruise ships dock and visit both the Museum and the Sackville.  I don't have COPD, but I can't walk "like I used to do" either.  The walk is along a nice boardwalk and there are many benches on which to "take a break".  I hope this helps you.


----------



## PaulDobbs

Actually, having read Nicholas Monsarrat's books, The Cruel Sea and Three Corvettes, I've had the Sackville in my sights for quite a while. Thanks for the info on walkability.


----------



## willem

cpotisch said:


> I thought the Park Cars have outlets...?


The dome does not have outlets. The lounge in the Park Car has outlets. I don't know about the bar area.


----------



## willem

Seaboard92 said:


> Why not take a NER to Boston change to the Downeaster and take a ferry to Nova Scotia?﻿


I thought the US end of the ferry ride is now in Bar Harbor rather than Portland, as it used to be. Did I get bum information?

I thought the Canada end of the ferry ride is somewhere (Yarmouth) without public transportation to Halifax. Did I get more bum information?

Please educate me.


----------



## Dakota 400

Seaboard92 said:


> My second recommendation in Vancouver is the Water Street Cafe


I am not familiar with this restaurant, but thanks to Seaboard92, I am going to check it out when I am in Vancouver this Summer.  

In the same general area is a brew pub, Steamworks Brew Pub at 375 Water Street.  I have have been a patron and have been pleased with each visit.

Vancouver suffers from an excessive number of really good restaurants!  A Canadian steakhouse staple, The Keg, always serves an excellent dinner when I have patronized them.  So many choices and so little time!


----------



## cubeguide

Is this the first time you would be going on VIA Rail?


----------



## Seaboard92

Smith tower I want to say is two short blocks. Take the elevator out of the waiting room one floor up. Then it's the beautiful Art Deco skyscraper you see. Follow Second Avenue. 

While I personally prefer Portland of the two choices you will enjoy Seattle. 

The ferry still runs I believe out of Portland, ME last time I checked. 

For anyone who goes to the water street cafe I strongly recommend if the weather is good to eat outside they have a lovely terrace. 

The White Palace is a bit of a distance from the train station however there is a bus that serves both. The diner has never closed for one day since it opened in the 1930s. When they remodel half the restaurant stays open while half is closed. It's a great place. 
Also if you go there you are a short walk from the overpass over the Amtrak yard which has a good view of downtown Chicago. And the private car track. Who knows you might see me. As if I'm in Chicago I'm either in the palace or in the yard.


----------



## PaulDobbs

Yes, this will be my first time on Via Rail, cubeguide.

Seaboard92: Actually, I like Portland better myself,  but the connection there was quite a bit tighter, so I opted to give myself more of a margin. I've put both Smith Tower and the White Palace on my list of eating places for this trip. Thanks.


----------



## Seaboard92

You'll have to let me know what you think of those places. Smith tower has a lovely view. I have a picture somewhere of it. I should post it.


----------



## PaulDobbs

I’m planning to write an article for my local model railroad club on the trip. Maybe I can post it as a trip report.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

willem said:


> I thought the US end of the ferry ride is now in Bar Harbor rather than Portland, as it used to be. Did I get bum information?
> 
> I thought the Canada end of the ferry ride is somewhere (Yarmouth) without public transportation to Halifax. Did I get more bum information?
> 
> Please educate me.


A deal has been signed to move the ferry run to Bar Harbor but the old CN Ferry Terminal there needs major renovations. Will it be ready for the start of this season is anybody's guess but they are showing Bar Harbor in the schedule:

https://www.ferries.ca/thecat/schedule/ 

No public 'bus' from Yarmouth to Halifax.....but several shuttle companies do the run. Here's one:

https://marinershuttle.co


----------



## JRR

The bedroom for two on the Ocean has an en-suite bathroom with shower (like the Amtrak bedroom) but on the Canadian, the en-suite has no shower but is otherwise the same. There is separate shower down the hall which we never had a problem or wait to use.

The two chairs in the bedroom can be moved, so if you happen to be oriented to be riding backwards and you don’t like that, you can move them to face the other way.

The food on both the Ocean and Canadian was way superior to Amtrak. We found it to be outstanding!


----------



## willem

Thanks for the pointers, *NS VIA Fan*.



NS VIA Fan said:


> A deal has been signed to move the ferry run to Bar Harbor but the old CN Ferry Terminal there needs major renovations. Will it be ready for the start of this season is anybody's guess but they are showing Bar Harbor in the schedule:
> 
> https://www.ferries.ca/thecat/schedule/


I thought I heard a year or two ago that there was talk of extending the Downeaster to Bar Harbor in the summer, but when I enter Bar Harbor as a destination on amtrak.com, it is not a valid destination. Does anyone else recall something? If not, does anyone have a recommended method for getting from the Downeaster (presumably in Portland or Brunswick) to Bar Harbor (or the reverse)?



NS VIA Fan said:


> No public 'bus' from Yarmouth to Halifax.....but several shuttle companies do the run. Here's one:
> 
> https://marinershuttle.co


Thanks for that info. My (apparently inadequate) research several months ago found only one company (I don't recall which one) and it was panned on Trip Advisor as being unreliable.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

You might be thinking of Brunswick ME and the Downeaster was extended there several years ago. Bar Harbor is further east along the coast….about 50 miles from Bangor. RR tracks to Bar Harbor (Ellsworth) were removed years ago.

There’s bus service to Bangor from Portland and Boston and it looks like there’s a shuttle to Bar Harbor:

https://barharborshuttle.net/


----------



## Rasputin

Sounds like your trip plans are fixed but if not, Ottawa has some great museums.

Look forward to your report.


----------



## PaulDobbs

JRR said:


> The bedroom for two on the Ocean has an en-suite bathroom with shower (like the Amtrak bedroom) but on the Canadian, the en-suite has no shower but is otherwise the same. There is separate shower down the hall which we never had a problem or wait to use.
> 
> The two chairs in the bedroom can be moved, so if you happen to be oriented to be riding backwards and you don’t like that, you can move them to face the other way.
> 
> The food on both the Ocean and Canadian was way superior to Amtrak. We found it to be outstanding!


It seems that some of the cabins (bedrooms) for two on the Ocean do not have showers. I have a shower going east on the Ocean, but not going west. Interestingly, VIA charges the same for rooms with and without showers.


----------



## cpotisch

JRR said:


> The﻿ food on both the Ocean and Canadian was way superior to Amtrak. We found it to be outstanding!﻿


Was the food on the Canadian much better than the Ocean?


----------



## OBS

PaulDobbs said:


> It seems that some of the cabins (bedrooms) for two on the Ocean do not have showers. I have a shower going east on the Ocean, but not going west. Interestingly, VIA charges the same for rooms with and without showers.


Correct. Some have showers and some don't.  Interesting they were same price. That hasn't been my experience in the past.


----------



## OBS

cpotisch said:


> Was the food on the Canadian much better than the Ocean?


IMO much better on Canadian.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

cpotisch said:


> Was the food on the Canadian much better than the Ocean?


Food on the Canadian is prepared in the Dining Car and excellent! 

On the westbound Ocean…meals are prepared in the kitchen of the Westin Hotel in Halifax which is part of the VIA Station Complex. They are chilled, put aboard and heated in convection ovens (not microwaves!)....but still very good! (Not sure where the meals in Montreal are prepared for the eastbound train but it’s the same arrangement and also very good).

Here’s Breakfast on the Ocean last summer:

https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/73170-good-morning-breakfast-on-the-ocean/&tab=comments#comment-761490


----------



## Bob Dylan

Paging Amtrak! Paging Amtrak!


----------



## pennyk

cpotisch said:


> Was the food on the Canadian much better than the Ocean?


I thought the food was much better on the Canadian than on the Ocean.  In fact, I like Amtrak diner food more than I liked the food on the Ocean (when I traveled in 2011).


----------



## Seaboard92

I like VIA service overall better. They also have rigid standards for their crews.


----------



## Seaboard92

The northward view from Smith Tower. 



The view looking southeast from Smith Tower. King Street is visible FYI. 

The menu changes regularly I believe but when I was there they have one amazing roast beef sandwich.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Scroll down to pages 25 to 30 in this brochure for the 'Ocean'...... Sleeper floor plan is on page 29 'Sleeper Plus Class - Cabin for Two" There's also a floor plan of a 'Renaissance Diner'

https://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/pdfs/111139179-1-Sales-tools_Anglais_WEB.pdf


----------



## railiner

willem said:


> The dome does not have outlets. The lounge in the Park Car has outlets. I don't know about the bar area.


Are you certain about that?
I was in a Skyline Dome last year on the Jonquiere train, and I thought that dome had an outlet at the table. I could be wrong...I might have just charged my phone at my regular seat in the next car...not sure...


----------



## willem

railiner said:


> Are you certain about that?



I'm not sure enough to bet my money, but I suspect that nomenclature might be part of the problem. In the Park Car dome itself, I had no outlet. On the other hand, I didn't have what I would call a table either (there was a dropdown tray), so maybe we're not talking about the same thing. At the rear of the Park Car, where the seats face inward rather than outward, there were outlets. In the center of the car, where I believe there were tables and there definitely was a bar, I don't know.


----------



## JRR

cpotisch said:


> Was the food on the Canadian much better than the Ocean?



We found them to be of the same quality which is excellent! Sorry for the slow response but the switch over it me out of contact and way behind!


----------



## PaulDobbs

My doctor has asked me what the highest elevation is on this trip because of my COPD. Does anyone know?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

The highest point the ‘Canadian’ will reach is near Obed Summit just east of Hinton, Alberta (and before you are even in the Rockies!)

Elevation is 1,164 m (3,819 ft).


----------



## PaulDobbs

Thanks. That’s definitely a non-problem! I had thought it would be more like the Empire Builder.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Here's a Link to my recent 'Ocean' Trip Report:

https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/threads/an-‘ocean’-mileage-run-with-lots-of-photos.74981/


----------



## PaulDobbs

Thanks. I enjoyed that. I may need to change my habits, since I don’t usually take very many photos, and the photos definitely made your report. I find myself wishing that August wasn’t so far away. I’m getting impatient.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

PaulDobbs said:


> Thanks. I enjoyed that. I may need to change my habits, since I don’t usually take very many photos, and the photos definitely made your report....



Thanks, I just use the camera on my smartphone……in fact that’s all I carry now instead of an SLR, GPS, Maps, Timetables, Laptop etc. Everything is on my phone…in my pocket with Apps for VIA, Amtrak, Airline and Hotel reservations. So convenient when I think of what I used to lug around on a trip.


----------



## PaulDobbs

Agreed. Although I also cart around an iPad. I have a GPS moving map application on it that stores all its maps on the iPad, so it does not need a network connection to work. It has the railroads as nice, bright magenta lines, and will even tell you the name of the subdivision (but not the name of the railroad).


----------



## Seaboard92

I lug around a DSLR, lap tops, sometimes a camcorder. Along with a first aid kit, and other odds and ends.


----------



## PaulDobbs

New question: Traveling in August, when this Texan is going to be acclimated to 90 to 100 degree days (I still think in Fahrenheit), am I going to want to carry more than the nylon windbreaker that I always carry on Amtrak against overachieving air conditioning?

Also, I am starting to be tempted to upgrade to Prestige class on the Canadian. I'd like to hear some comments pro and con, other than the ridiculous cost. I have the money, and at 75, with house and car paid for, not much else to spend it on.


----------



## JRR

I had friends who went the Prestige route and loved it. It was too rich for my blood! The bedroom was expensive enough.


----------



## AZflyer

My wife and I took the Via Canadian train in 2017 and splurged and stayed in the Prestige Class. We both loved it. The room was much larger (about the size of 2 rooms), the day couch was roomy and the sleeper bed was very comfortable for 2 people side by side. The room had a DVD player and monitor. The window was larger than a standard size Pullman car. The bathroom was a nice size and the shower was clean and the water pressure was excellent. The only complaint about the Prestige class room was that the bathroom sink was awkwardly sized and water would inevitably end up on the bathroom floor. In Prestige class you have access to the rear bullet-shaped observation car that is reserved for Prestige class customers. The Via employees were very accommodating and helpful. The day prior to the trip we took the day train from Quebec to Toronto and the Vice President of the railroad was on the train. I got to talking with him and learned that he had helped set up the Prestige Class service. He was a very nice man who seemed to be profoundly concerned about the upscale service and I sent him a lengthy review of the train after our trip. He was genuinely appreciative. When we arrived at the Toronto Train station and entered the First Class lounge, we were pleasantly surprised that he had left word that we were traveling and that everyone seemed to know our names! That was a wonderful surprise. 
As with any train travel in Canada, the freight trains have the right-of-way over all passenger trains and you will spend a lot of time on switch tracks watching the 1-2 mile long freights pass by. It drastically affects the on-time performance of the Canadian. Via only leases the tracks and the owner of the tracks makes sure that Via is treated like the minute entity that it is. We arrived in Vancouver 14 hours late, but to me, a true railfan, that was like a bonus- extra time on the train! The route is beautiful! Canada is such a beautiful country. And, running 14 hours late, we saw some of the rugged western portion of the country in daylight. It was wonderful. 
In conclusion I will say that the Prestige Class, while indeed expensive, was quite the step up from the next level of service. The next level cars were not in the same league. They were not as cared for and appeared to be a bit ragged. I will say that the food in the diner was wonderful. The chefs go out of their way to provide excellent food and the waitstaff was excellent. Even arriving 14 hours late, no one was complaining.


----------



## PaulDobbs

Thank you. You convinced me. Of course, I wanted to be convinced, but your reply was very useful.


----------



## Seaboard92

It’s funny to me I’m good with an open section. The way I look at things is the whole day I’m not going to be in the room. I get up around eight AM and I’m either in the dome, diner, or the lounge in the skyline till midnight. So to me a bed is a bed.


----------



## OBS

PaulDobbs said:


> Thank you. You convinced me. Of course, I wanted to be convinced, but your reply was very useful.


Good for you! All your drinks are included in the ticket as well. Enjoy.


----------



## Urban Sky

AZflyer said:


> My wife and I took the Via Canadian train in 2017 and splurged and stayed in the Prestige Class. We both loved it. The room was much larger (about the size of 2 rooms), the day couch was roomy and the sleeper bed was very comfortable for 2 people side by side. The room had a DVD player and monitor. The window was larger than a standard size Pullman car. The bathroom was a nice size and the shower was clean and the water pressure was excellent. The only complaint about the Prestige class room was that the bathroom sink was awkwardly sized and water would inevitably end up on the bathroom floor. In Prestige class you have access to the rear bullet-shaped observation car that is reserved for Prestige class customers. The Via employees were very accommodating and helpful. The day prior to the trip we took the day train from Quebec to Toronto and the Vice President of the railroad was on the train. I got to talking with him and learned that he had helped set up the Prestige Class service. He was a very nice man who seemed to be profoundly concerned about the upscale service and I sent him a lengthy review of the train after our trip. He was genuinely appreciative. When we arrived at the Toronto Train station and entered the First Class lounge, we were pleasantly surprised that he had left word that we were traveling and that everyone seemed to know our names! That was a wonderful surprise.
> As with any train travel in Canada, the freight trains have the right-of-way over all passenger trains and you will spend a lot of time on switch tracks watching the 1-2 mile long freights pass by. It drastically affects the on-time performance of the Canadian. Via only leases the tracks and the owner of the tracks makes sure that Via is treated like the minute entity that it is. We arrived in Vancouver 14 hours late, but to me, a true railfan, that was like a bonus- extra time on the train! The route is beautiful! Canada is such a beautiful country. And, running 14 hours late, we saw some of the rugged western portion of the country in daylight. It was wonderful.
> In conclusion I will say that the Prestige Class, while indeed expensive, was quite the step up from the next level of service. The next level cars were not in the same league. They were not as cared for and appeared to be a bit ragged. I will say that the food in the diner was wonderful. The chefs go out of their way to provide excellent food and the waitstaff was excellent. Even arriving 14 hours late, no one was complaining.


Thank you for this wonderful review!


----------



## PaulDobbs

One thing that I haven't decided yet is whether to take my scanner. I don't know about the laws in Canada and the various provinces concerning scanners. I also wonder about problems at the border with scanners. And finally, I don't know what frequencies to listen on.


----------



## zephyr17

I have traveled on the Canadian every year for the last 5 years and always carry a scanner with no problems. I wouldn't use it in a car, though, that is where you may get into trouble with provincial laws.

No problems with them at the border.

You really only need two channels:

CN end to end road channel 161.415 (CN Channel 1/AAR channel 87)

Via onboard service/train to head end communication: 160.200 (AAR channel 6)

Via OBS crews use the radio to communicate, so you get to hear a lot more on that via channel than you do on Amtrak (like "we need more ice in the Park car"). And there are much fewer PA announcements like "...conductor to the IC..." that are so annoying on Amtrak. There is no train intercom, they use the radio.

Also you'll know why you have been stuck in a siding for 2 hours (typically waiting for meets with like 4 non clearing CN freights).

As always, be considerate of your fellow passengers and use earphones.


----------



## PaulDobbs

Thank you. An excellent answer. I got out my scanner instructions and figured out how to scan just these two frequencies. Do you know what frequencies I will need on the Ocean?


----------



## zephyr17

PaulDobbs said:


> Thank you. An excellent answer. I got out my scanner instructions and figured out how to scan just these two frequencies. Do you know what frequencies I will need on the Ocean?


The same. The CN road channel and Via OBS/head end communication channel are system wide for both.


----------



## PaulDobbs

Very good. Thanks again.


----------



## flitcraft

If you're interested, I posted a pretty extensive travelogue on taking the Canadian from Toronto to Vancouver in Prestige Class:

https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/threads/the-canadian-travelogue-part-one.73455/

https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/threads/the-canadian-travelogue-part-two.73456/

https://discuss.amtraktrains.com/threads/the-canadian-travelogue-part-three.73457/


----------



## PaulDobbs

Thanks. I enjoyed your reports.


----------



## PaulDobbs

Yet another question: Are there available electrical outlets in the Prestige class rooms? I use a map application on my iPad to track my trips. It doesn't need an internet connection, but it eats up battery pretty fast. In an Amtrak bedroom, I always run an extension cord over to the center of the window so that I can charge my iPad, iPhone and watch overnight, plus when I need to during the day.

I understand that there are outlets in the Panorama Car and the Bullet Lounge, but not in the domes.


----------



## AZflyer

Yes, but I would bring a power strip with me to make sure that I could charge numerous items. There’s an outlet in the room and one in the bathroom.


----------



## PaulDobbs

Where is the outlet in the room? It does not seem to show up on any of the pictures.


----------



## john small berries

PaulDobbs said:


> New question: Traveling in August, when this Texan is going to be acclimated to 90 to 100 degree days (I still think in Fahrenheit), am I going to want to carry more than the nylon windbreaker that I always carry on Amtrak against overachieving air conditioning?
> 
> Also, I am starting to be tempted to upgrade to Prestige class on the Canadian. I'd like to hear some comments pro and con, other than the ridiculous cost. I have the money, and at 75, with house and car paid for, not much else to spend it on.



My wife, sister, 87 year old mother and I did a group from Toronto to Vancouver in Prestige last fall. SWMBO and I had the B room in the Park car. It was superb. The rooms are about as described and the food and service was excellent. From Toronto we had a really great crew but west from Winnipeg we had what I can only describe as the most fun, service oriented crew that I have ever had. We ended up the trip with several new varieties of liquor to try at home and two empty Crystal Head vodka bottles, the second facilitated by regular rounds of Cesars in the dome. The scenery was great, having the family was perfect, and the accommodations were first rate. The room outlet was on the shelf by the bathroom, but I have a long cord on my CPAP so it wasn't a problem. Food was varied and just about perfect. It was really expensive but soooo worth it.


----------



## aeh

Look up the 360 views on VIA’s site, you can spot the outlet location. You’ll need to know if you’re in a Renaissance, Chateau, or Manor bedroom. Or just look at all of them.


----------



## Chessie

Can I book a coast to coast ticket between Vancouver and Halifax with guaranteed connections with VIA Rail?


----------



## zephyr17

Chessie said:


> Can I book a coast to coast ticket between Vancouver and Halifax with guaranteed connections with VIA Rail?


You certainly can book a Vancouver to Halifax trip, and Via does guarantee connections, but it requires at least one overnight layover, and VIA does not appear to offer through ticketing on the website possibly because of that.

The Canadian arrives at 2:29 PM (theoretically) at Toronto Tuesdays and Fridays, and the Ocean leaves Montreal at 7:00 PM Wednesdays, Fridays and Sundays. So the closest connection you could make would be to arrive Tuesday, overnight at Toronto, then take a Corridor train to Montreal on Wednesday to catch the Ocean with a Toronto-Halifax ticket.

The Canadian generally has not been having its 24 hour plus lateness issues on the new schedule (a 24 hour late #1 recently notwithstanding), so that would be a fairly safe option.

I would book it with an agent at 888-VIA-RAIL instead of the website, though. It might be guaranteed if it were on single reservation which an agent could do.


----------



## atm79

zephyr17 said:


> You certainly can book a Vancouver to Halifax trip, and Via does guarantee connections, but it requires at least one overnight layover, and VIA does not appear to offer through ticketing on the website possibly because of that.
> 
> I would book it with an agent at 888-VIA-RAIL instead of the website, though. It might be guaranteed if it were on single reservation which an agent could do.



It works if you choose multi-city. I booked a Halifax - Vancouver trip this past winter that was all on one ticket with a 1 day 57 minute connection in Montreal. In your case, segment one would be Vancouver - Toronto and segment two would be Toronto - Halifax.


----------



## PaulDobbs

There are slightly less that two weeks to go before I set off on the adventure that I created this thread to discuss.

The trip is 24 days and 9820 miles long. The route is Fort Worth - Chicago - New York City - Montreal - Halifax - Toronto - Vancouver - Seattle - Chicago - Fort Worth. The trains are Texas Eagle (twice, FTW to CHI and CHI to FTW), Lake Shore Limited, Adirondack, Ocean (twice, eastbound then westbound), Corridor Train 65, Canadian, Amtrak Cascades, and Empire Builder. I have free days in Montreal, Halifax and Vancouver and two free days in Toronto to play tourist.

In the months since I made the ticket purchases, I have received a number of changes from both Amtrak and Via Rail. 

Most of the Amtrak changes have been adjusted arrival times. The only Amtrak change with any impact on me (it will cost me an hour of sleep) was the change from an 8:15 departure from NYP on the Adirondack to a 7:15 departure, presumably due to the Adirondack being combined with the Maple Leaf.

Most of the Via Rail changes have also been minor: train 65 may operate late due to track work; my forward-facing seat on 65 has changed to a rear-facing seat; the westbound Ocean will depart 15 minutes early. The most recent change is the most bothersome: due to equipment changes, my cabin for 2 with shower on the eastbound Ocean has become a cabin for 1. While this is disappointing, I feel that I can handle the change.

I have new question: What differences in the way that Amtrak and Via Rail do things will surprise me, particularly with reference to boarding and diner operations? What do I need to know that years of riding Amtrak haven’t taught me?


----------



## Bob Dylan

VIA Boards the Ocean and Canadian similar to how Amtrak does from the Metro Lounges.

VIA is very strict with Carryon Stuff so you'll probably have to check any Big Bags, you will have to take what you'll need for the whole trip as Carryon!

As for Meals, the Diner Steward rotates the Seating times, so if you eat Early on One Day, you'll be on a Later Seating the next but you do get to pick your times.( Coach Passengers dont eat in the Sleeper Diner(s) and have their own Dome Car @ the Front of the Train.

Remember the Canadian uses 2 Crews with the Change in Winnipeg so be sure and tip any deserving OBS Before arrival into Winnipeg.

Expect to run Late the whole trip but with the New Schedules it's not as bad as before and you'll be having so much fun you will probably want to NEVER Arrive @ the Terminal!

Look forward to your Trip Reports, were envious.


----------



## willem

PaulDobbs said:


> The only Amtrak change with any impact on me (it will cost me an hour of sleep) was the change from an 8:15 departure from NYP on the Adirondack to a 7:15 departure, presumably due to the Adirondack being combined with the Maple Leaf.



Great trip. Unless you want to ride the Lake Shore Limited and the Adirondack end-to-end (which I would understand), you could stay overnight any place between Schenectady and New York City. When I took the Lake Shore Limited to connect to the Adirondack, I stayed at the Rhinecliff in (surprise) Rhinecliff. It was completely satisfactory (and a touch quirky) if unspectacular, it was an easy walk from the station, it was cheaper than New York hotels, and it allowed for a less hectic morning when catching the Adirondack. (A nice breakfast was included.) I would certainly stay there again if I were connecting from the Lake Shore Limited to the Adirondack.



Bob Dylan said:


> As for Meals, the Diner Steward rotates the Seating times, so if you eat Early on One Day, you'll be on a Later Seating the next but you do get to pick your times.



This past May, I think I picked a supper time before the first meal and it applied to every night. Maybe I needed to request it every night, but certainly I ate at the early seating every night.


----------



## Palmland

I’m almost your age and have eaten in a lot of restaurants. The best beef I’ve ever had was in the Press Gang restaurant in Halifax. It’s not cheap.


----------



## Bob Dylan

willem said:


> Great trip. Unless you want to ride the Lake Shore Limited and the Adirondack end-to-end (which I would understand), you could stay overnight any place between Schenectady and New York City. When I took the Lake Shore Limited to connect to the Adirondack, I stayed at the Rhinecliff in (surprise) Rhinecliff. It was completely satisfactory (and a touch quirky) if unspectacular, it was an easy walk from the station, it was cheaper than New York hotels, and it allowed for a less hectic morning when catching the Adirondack. (A nice breakfast was included.) I would certainly stay there again if I were connecting from the Lake Shore Limited to the Adirondack.
> 
> 
> 
> This past May, I think I picked a supper time before the first meal and it applied to every night. Maybe I needed to request it every night, but certainly I ate at the early seating every night.


Appreciate the update.

Since you have taken this trip since me,( Feb of 2018) they must have changed the Procedure or else the Diner Steward has discretion in how to run their Diner!


----------

